
Show HN: Geometrize Haxe – library and tool for geometrizing images - Twidlard
https://github.com/Tw1ddle/geometrize-haxe
======
Twidlard
Hi HN, OP here. The hillclimbing approach used for this is based on the
primitive Go library, which got some attention here several months ago.

This library is implemented in pure Haxe, so the code runs on all the targets
Haxe supports (js, flash, cpp, cs, python, neko etc)... albeit sluggishly,
because it's single-threaded and slow software rendering.

There's a web demo where you can save geometrized images as SVG in the repo.

I'm planning to implement a C++ version, to parallelize things, and move most
of the rendering work to GPU. But for now my main use for this is offline
creation of art assets for use in gamejams.

Let me know if you have questions or ideas for additional features!

